# WE: World of Warships Scam?



## KINGCEE (4. Dezember 2020)

Hi all,

für alle World of Warships Spieler, die auch mal gerne mal ein wenig Geld da lassen und sich Lootboxen gönnen. - Es scheint, als hätte der Wargaming "Zufallswürfel", zumindest für bestimmte Lootboxen, einen vorhersehbaren Schwerpunkt. Echt Mutig, wenn man daran denkt was für einen Shitstorm ähnliches vorgehen bei EA & Activision schon ausgelöst hat.

Quellen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-hyuejlhsts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/WorldOfWarships/comments/k6ivy5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 möglich, dass es in dem Video nur ein Zufall war (quasi ein Sechser im Lotto mit Ansage) aber bevor hier jemand auf die Idee kommt sich die "Mega-Weihnachtslootboxen" zu holen. - Fühl Dich gewarnt.

Sowas wäre sicher auch ein interessanter Artikel für unsere @PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## orca113 (28. Mai 2021)

Das hatte ich mir auch einige Male gegönnt und immer war Mist drin oder Sachen die man grade nicht dringend gebraucht hat.

Premium gönne ich mir auch nur noch Tageweise wo ich viel Spiele.


----------

